
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2020) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.<p>Bonsai (YC W16) (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hellobonsai.com</a>) offers freelance contracts, proposals, invoices, etc.
======
tplick
SEEKING WORK | Philadelphia, PA or Remote

I specialize in backend web programming using Python, Django, and PostgreSQL.
On top of that, I can do a little bit of everything web-related, particularly:

\- frontend (JS, jQuery, basic React)

\- AWS (EC2, Elastic Beanstalk, RDS)

\- Docker

\- databases (PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Redis, Elasticsearch)

\- microservice architecture (if necessary!)

\- Linux administration

My experience at startups has helped me learn how to build systems, and how to
keep them running, simply and with minimal resources.

My latest project is a chess training site at
[https://www.checkmatechamp.net/](https://www.checkmatechamp.net/) . That site
runs on the Google Cloud Platform and uses Python and PostgreSQL on the
backend. The frontend is a mix of vanilla JS and OCaml (using js_of_ocaml).

Contact: tomplick AT gmail.com

------
saelamin
\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

SEEKING WORK | Atlanta, GA USA | Remote or Onsite

Full stack developer and designer. 15 years total programming experience, 10+
years building for the web, 5 years technology and strategy consulting. I
provide full service software development and combine strategy, technology,
and design to solve complex business challenges. Extensive experience taking
projects from concept all the way through launch and have worked with clients
of all sizes, from individuals and startups to multinational enterprise
companies.

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

\- PHP, Laravel

\- Javascript, ES6

\- React, jQuery

\- HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS

\- MySQL, AWS, Linux

\- Web APIs, RESTful APIs

\- WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Portfolio: [https://23andwalnut.com](https://23andwalnut.com),
[https://buildlaunchapp.com](https://buildlaunchapp.com)

Previous Projects: [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com),
[http://lucidindex.com](http://lucidindex.com),
[http://greatbighelp.com](http://greatbighelp.com),
[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com),
[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com), see portfolio for more
projects and case studies.

Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
vaggdan
SEEKING WORK | Amsterdam, NL | REMOTE

Software Engineer with a Computer Science & Mathematics degree. Since 2014, I
am offering custom Mobile, Software, and Web Application development
consulting in order to build world-class applications, tailored to your needs,
that is built with love.

Would you like to have a chat? Hit me up @ vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python, PHP, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web
Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB, MySQL, Elastic Stack
(Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Beats), Redis, Apache Tomcat, Apache Kafka,
& Linux.

Resume / CV / Portfolio: available upon request

Email: vaggdan[at]protonmail.com

------
ranaaman620
Hello,

I am a full-stack PHP developer with over 3 years of experience and have
expertise in working with various frameworks like PHP, Magento, WordPress,
Laravel, Shopify as well as highly

skilled in CSS, HTML, Ajax, bootstrap, and javascript. I would like to
implement my skills and expertise in your project and provide you quality work
as you will be satisfied

Completed work ==>
[http://www.vivekflowers.com/](http://www.vivekflowers.com/) ==>
[https://www.artunlimited.com/](https://www.artunlimited.com/) ==>
[https://africloset.com/](https://africloset.com/) ==>
[https://nuformcabinetry.com/](https://nuformcabinetry.com/) ==>
[http://ayncorporation.com/](http://ayncorporation.com/) ==>
[https://dealerdorm.com/](https://dealerdorm.com/) ==>
[https://acesperformanceexhaust.com/](https://acesperformanceexhaust.com/) ==>
[https://zamaorganics.com/](https://zamaorganics.com/)

I am looking forward to having the discussion soon

Best Regards,

~~~
rmoskal
Do you have contact info?

------
ceosearch
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | INDIEHACKER CEO

Ideate, build and grow companies in partnership with stealth investor group
run by former public Unicorn CIO and big 3 Consulting MD. We have hypotheses
on several "indie.vc" type products, believe we can find more, and are willing
to put capital (both $ and intellectual) behind getting them off the ground.

We are seeking an indie-hacker to validate ideas through rough and ready
hacker product market fit testing (google ads, landing page conversion
testing, simple wordpress sites, consumer insights) and then lead early
customer development.

We will supply investment $$ to fund the costs of testing and validation, then
make a go-no-go decision of further funding and/or bootstrapping. We will give
significant equity to the indie-hacker. While you can be anywhere, our ideas
are primarily US based markets, so knowing the culture would be helpful.

We are not looking for fancy application builders - that can come later - but
more folks who can string together existing tooling to create initial no/low
code apps for initial validation. Additionally, you should have a hacker /
builder mindset where it comes to customer development.

If interested, please send an email to ceosearchemail@gmail.com

------
BHODesign
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Freelance UX/UI & Product Designer for hire, remotely!

• Portfolio: [https://brendanho.com](https://brendanho.com)

• Dribbble: [https://dribbble.com/brendanho](https://dribbble.com/brendanho)

* Location: Canada, but open to remote work anywhere in the world!

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

Graduated with a Bachelor's Degree in Interaction Design. I have over 7+ years
of experience designing and developing sites and UI/UX for small business
owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile apps.

From SaaS B2B startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've
been blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over
the past years.

I'm available for:

• UX/UI & Product Designer Partner - I work as a partner of your team (through
Slack or Skype) to design and guide the direction of your new or current
digital product.

• UX/UI Redesign & Modern Refresh - Your current UX is poor and needs a
complete or partial revamp. I can pinpoint issues and give it a modern design
facelift.

• Design Sprints & Prototyping - I can help turn that idea in your head into a
fully-designed product using my design sprint process.

Email: hi@brendanho.com

------
diogoreis
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE only (Canada based, I can work on any timezone though)

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Full tech list: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise. If you don't know how to start your project and need any help to
decide technologies I can support you too (it's free).

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

E-mail: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
helloiloveyou
SEEKING WORK | Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT-3) | Remote | mikealche.com

* I'm an experienced web/mobile app developer. I can handle entire projects from concept to production, from ui design to backend and database.

* My last project was in the local news in Argentina. It is a free Mobile app that allows for the creation of curriculum vitaes. It was made in React Native with the backend in Node.JS + Express + PostgreSQL.

* I'm currently Finishing my Master Thesis in the University of Buenos Aires. My Thesis is on applying Deep Learning to diagnose skin lessions.

* I'm currently available for full/part time contracts.

* Tech stack: React.js, React-Native, javascript, Node.JS, Angular.JS, Express, Python, pandas, numpy, Pytorch.

* You can view my portfolio at: [https://www.mikealche.com/portfolio](https://www.mikealche.com/portfolio)

* I've also written some posts that were pretty popular here on HN:

[https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-
implem...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/how-to-implement-
search-by-color-when-all-you-have-is-a-good-coffee)

[https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/a-humble-
guid...](https://www.mikealche.com/software-development/a-humble-guide-to-
database-schema-design)

email: mikealche@gmail.com

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://conveyour.com](https://conveyour.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io),
[https://konverse.com](https://konverse.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
unleashit
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR or REMOTE

Front End Engineer (Full Stack Javascript) with 20 years of experience working
with startups to enterprise. My specialty is currently the front end and
React, although I'm also skilled in Node.js and PHP/Drupal/Wordpress.

I'm available for either substantial projects or as part of your team, on a
temporary or possibly a permanent basis (I am happy to consider a full time
employment in the right case).

Skills: Javascript ES6+, Typescript, React/Redux, Node.js, HTML, CSS, React
Native, Angular, REST, GraphQL, Webpack, Babel, Postgres, Mysql, Mongo, Linux,
Nginx, Docker, AWS, Lambda, PHP, Drupal, Wordpress and more.

Things I'm good at: user friendly, performant, modern UIs made with current
best practices, single page apps, creating or integrating web services and
APIs, backend, deployment and more.

Note: I'm no longer interested in taking the lead in design/ux, sorry! Haven't
kept up.

Website: [https://jasongallagher.org](https://jasongallagher.org)

Github: [https://github.com/unleashit](https://github.com/unleashit)

You can reach me via the contact form on my website. There's also a real time
chat you're welcome to use if you have any questions or want to say hello!

------
tholford
SEEKING WORK - Remote - San Francisco, Tokyo, Singapore

Need an MVP in a month? Here's a recent example:

[https://tako.social](https://tako.social)

    
    
        -> Senior full-stack software engineer
        -> Domain expertise in advertising, e-commerce, and fintech
        -> 10+ years of experience at both brand name tech companies and cutting edge startups.
    

I can build your vision from scratch or turbocharge your existing product
development. No project too big or small.

Examples of prior work include e-commerce checkout flows, social network
startup prototypes, microservices and APIs, financial reporting, Intercom-
style storefront Javascript widgets, behavioral tracking, analytics
dashboards, internal tools, and refactoring existing legacy applications.

Proficient with Rails, React, Angular, Typescript, SCSS, Bootstrap, MySQL,
Docker, AWS, Google Cloud.

Recent feedback:

    
    
        - "Indispensable"
        - "Awesome colleague... always ready to help ... positive attitude towards work is contagious ... a true team player"
    

Web: [https://tholf.org](https://tholf.org)

Contact: hn@tholf.org

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomholford](https://github.com/tomholford)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-
holford](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-holford)

------
conorh
SEEKING WORK: Remote - Three person design and development freelance team
working together for over 10 years (individually with 20+ years experience)

Locations: Tampa, FL / Maine / San Francisco (or local to one of those areas)

Technologies and Skills: React, Go, Ruby on Rails, Design, UX, MySql,
Postgres, Redis, Redshift, CSS/HTML/SASS, Webflow, AWS etc.

Email: hi@squaremill.com

Website: [https://squaremill.com](https://squaremill.com) (recent projects @
[https://squaremill.com/projects](https://squaremill.com/projects))

We have extensive experience in building applications from design, through
implementation and ongoing management. We have very happy clients over the
last 10 years and can put you in touch with them. Because we have worked
together as a team for 10+ years we are extremely efficient - we pride
ourselves on that along with being predictable and responsive. We can plug
into an existing team to fill holes (design, tech) or can work as a
design/developer team to get built what you need from soup to nuts. Experience
in building healthcare applications, retail applications, financial apps,
custom CMS, webflow apps, phone apps, real estate, high throughput message
delivery!

------
vaxr
SEEKING WORK | Europe/America (Nomad) | REMOTE only | Full Stack Web Developer

Versatile generalist of 11 years experience, who cares about quality,
maintainability, and pragmatism, all tailored to your specific situation and
budget.

Tech: Python, PHP, Golang, Java, Kotlin, Dart, Angular, Flutter, JavaScript,
HTML5/CSS, and many more. Linux and Android only. No advanced graphic design.

Languages: German (native), English (business), Spanish (conversational),
Italian, Russian (basic)

Mobile Development, Data Migration, and other disciplines may be possible.
Temporary on-site work possible in special cases.

I cover the whole process, from requirements engineering, over development, to
delivery. Best practices involve TDD, Clean Code & Architecture, CI/CD, Agile.
I'm an easy-going and reliable guy, and I love my work.

Fixed price or hourly billing possible.

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/viktor-
ricci-4677249b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/viktor-ricci-4677249b/)

Email: ricci [aett] primateer.de

------
zainabm
SEEKING WORK | Remote | anywhere| contract | fulltime | part-time Hey! I am
Zainab I am a website developer a Wordpress Expert and also have hands-on
experience on modern HTML CSS Bootstrap, Javascript, PHP core, and frameworks
like Codeigniter and Laravel. I have been working in this field for the last 5
years I can help you with API development and integrations custom plugin
development and also managing databases. You will surely have a high quality
of work within your expected time. These are some links to my websites you can
review if you like to.

• Agency Partner Interactive:
[https://www.agencypartner.com/](https://www.agencypartner.com/) • Reliable
technical Services: [https://thereliablets.co/](https://thereliablets.co/) •
Goodwill Dallas:
[https://www.goodwilldallas.org/](https://www.goodwilldallas.org/) •
BedBeacon: [http://www.bedbeacon.com/](http://www.bedbeacon.com/)

My Email= zainab.zoaib@gmail.com

Many Thanks.

------
micheda
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany or Remote

I am a freelance data scientist & data engineer with six years of experience
mostly in retail analytics, mobility intelligence, urban traffic simulation,
cloud robotics,

Technology:

\- Data science: machine learning, deep learning, AI, Scikit-learn,
TensorFlow, Pandas, NumPy, JupyterLab, Apache Zeppelin, Matplotlib, Seaborn

\- Data engineering: static and streaming data processing, Cassandra,
PostgreSQL, PostGIS, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Dask, Joblib, NetworkX,
Neo4J, Kafka, Apache Airflow, Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic, AWS EC2,
EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch

\- Location intelligence: geospatial data science, indoor and outdoor
localization methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling,
SUMO microscopic agent-based traffic simulator

\- Robotics: cloud robotics architectures, ROS

\- Programming & query languages: Python, Java, Scala, C/C++, SQL, Cypher

Contact:

\- Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

\- LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dallachiesa/)

\- Portfolio: [https://sigforge.com/portfolio](https://sigforge.com/portfolio)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190326.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
perryrjohnson7
SEEKING WORK | Pacific Northwest | Remote Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Data Visualization Libraries
(Matplotlib, Seaborn), Web App Frameworks (Flask), API’s, Google Cloud
Platform, AWS (EC2, RDS, S3), Heroku, Git, Bash, JavaScript, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Geographic Information Systems

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

===

Hey! I’m Perry, a data scientist and engineer who’s spent time in farm tech,
e-commerce, quantitative finance, and crypto. I have experience building data
pipelines, machine learning models, web applications and working with APIs,
working mostly in Python. I love leveraging data, machine learning and
software to solve meaningful problems. Please reach out if you’re working on
anything data related. Here are a few of my recently published projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

~~~
dwayneanderson
Hey Perry,

We at Digitalogy.co are onboarding freelancers and contractors specializing in
Data Science domain. Please feel free to email me dwayne@digitalogy.co if you
want to know more or are interested.

------
ag_user123
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for solo founders, startups,
digital agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in
computer science and am able to create everything from small business websites
to custom web applications.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, React.js, Redux, Gatsby, GraphQL, Node.js,
Express.js, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap,
AWS, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
scomu
SEEKING WORK | US/Chicago [UTC -5] | REMOTE

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

Preferred tech stack (always growing and can pick up a new technology as
needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift, SwiftUI
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Site/Portfolio: [https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech)

Contact: [https://scottmakes.tech/contact/](https://scottmakes.tech/contact/)
or scottmakestech@gmail.com

CV: [http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf](http://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf)

Freelance Rate: $60/hr

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
embrangler
SEEKING FREELANCER | Boulder, CO | Remote | US Time Zone

At Uplift, we're looking for a well rounded Project Manager with experience
owning small to mid-size projects, and guiding them to completion.

You’d be working closely with both Engineering and Design, as well as managing
communication with the Client.

Begin part time. Since this is the first position of its kind, there's a lot
of potential to grow into a long-term opportunity, and even become a critical
part of Uplift.

Key Responsibilities:

* Oversee project execution

* Help define and maintain the project roadmap

* Manage sprints, ongoing progress, and team communication

* Run efficient meetings, facilitate collaboration and present to team and clients

* Test, validate, and iterate on all aspects of the product experience

Please see the full job description, here: [https://www.uplift.ltd/careers-
project-manager/](https://www.uplift.ltd/careers-project-manager/)

One of our core values is continuous learning: within the industry & from each
other. We welcome people of different backgrounds, experiences, abilities and
perspectives. If you're self-sufficient, passionate & a good communicator,
apply now!

To apply:

* Location and preferred working hours (US timezone required)

* Details about your experience with all of the above skills

Email hn@uplift.ltd

------
gilli
SEEKING WORK - Remote - A designer who can code! I got 5 years of experience
in Fin-Tech and over 9 years combined in Journalism, TV and Media, Health,
Science, and more. I'm experienced in Vue.js, Django, Phoenix framework,
Quasar, Hugo, Laravel, ClojureScript, PostCSS, and Sass to name a few. Pick up
new tech easily and like working on complex products. Fin-Tech case studies
available upon request, but other case studies are on my website:
[https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is). I can provide the following for you:

\- Design — Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're
having issues with a small part of your product, I can design it.

\- Front-end Development — I can build the design into a pixel perfect
product. This is rare among us designers and has proven to be extremely
powerful for the result since there is less wasted effort.

\- Analysis — Your users, know everything that's wrong with your product but
have difficulty communicating it. Often it comes out in anger and frustration.
That's where my usability analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outsider and expert point of view, and give you actionable feedback.

\- Free advice — You might not be sure if I am the right fit, and I very well
might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to go for free.

I take my work very seriously and put a lot of work into excellent
communication, proper planning, and, last but not least, properly
understanding your product so that we can produce great results.

Portfolio at: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

------
mjgs
SEEKING WORK, South East Asia (UTC+7), remote work OK, open to relocation for
big projects

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe,
Serverless

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS & iPadOS Swift/SwiftUI Development

– Augmented Reality Development (ARKit, SceneKit, RealityKit, Metal, Vision,
LiDAR scene reconstruction, hand and finger-recognition AR controls, world
tracking, body tracking, face tracking, Speech, shaders)

– Growth

I specialize in developing augmented reality iOS apps. Several of my apps were
handpicked and featured worldwide by Apple. I recently developed an iOS open-
source WebXR browser with Mozilla. An AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

2 of the first 4 "AR Apps" featured in the App Store are my clients. I'm
shooting for 4 out of 4.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 4, SwiftUI, SceneKit, Metal, RealityKit,
iMessage extensions, Firebase, Vision, AWS, Sketch, Wireframing, UX, and SQL

Website: [https://1984.dev](https://1984.dev)

Email: tony@1984.dev

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/robomex](https://twitter.com/robomex)

Recent Clients: Mozilla, Primer, Virtruvia Systems, iScape, NudgeTV, Hillside
Software

If you have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Technologies:

* Frontend: VueJS+Vuex, React+Redux, Javascript/Typescript, CSS, Sass, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS

* Backend: PHP (Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP), Python (Django, DRF), MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch (ELK), Apache Kafka, Apache Storm. Tinkered with Java, Elixir too.

* Devops: AWS, Docker, Jenkins

* Workflow: Git, Composer, Webpack, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnf0720@vivekgupta.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vivekgupta86/)

Hourly Rate: $100 (negotiable for long term work, open for fixed price
projects too)

I'm a full-stack developer with 12 years of experience. Currently working as
an Engineering Manager (managing a team of 13 engineers) in a large e-commerce
company (still hands on). Have worked in SaaS and consumer startups earlier in
leadership and developer roles. Cofounded a SaaS startup previously (built the
entire MVP single-handedly).

------
sanedigital
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I help non-technical founders build and launch technical startups, going from
idea to published MVP within 4 weeks, for less than $10K.

Imagine, one month from now you could already be building your user base.
Guaranteed. If we can't identify an MVP we can build and launch within four
weeks, we'll refund our fees.

Over the last ten years, I've helped validate, design, and develop over 25
products across app stores and the web. In that time, I've worked with Fortune
500s as a consultant at Google, with venture-backed startups as a partner at
Gradient, and with founders of all types as owner and project lead at SANE
Digital.

Here's some of my recent work.

Knowhere (iOS, 5 stars): [https://apple.co/2Nxiff8](https://apple.co/2Nxiff8)

Self Portrait Project (iOS, 4.7 stars):
[https://apple.co/2N7jpyW](https://apple.co/2N7jpyW)

Wheels Up (Android, 5 stars): [https://bit.ly/2NBmDth](https://bit.ly/2NBmDth)

Contact me at james@sane.digital

Or schedule a 30 minute chat with me anytime here:
[https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-
call](https://calendly.com/sanedigital/exploratory-call)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
knight-a744b463/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-knight-a744b463/)

Keywords: iOS, Android, Web, Mobile, App, Apps, API, Backend, Node, Node.js,
Swift, Objective-C, Java, Kotlin, React, ReactNative, Product, Design,
Strategy, MVP, Validation.

------
ryansmccoy
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote or Onsite

I've spent the last 13 years designing and building mission-critical software,
data, and cloud solutions for customers in the Financial Markets, including
Fortune 500 companies, Investment Managers, Hedge Funds, Venture Capital,
Private Equity, and Data Vendors.

Basically, prefer solving challenging back-end problems, but can do some
front-end (dashboards in react). Also, consider myself data engineer, but
technically have data scientist skillset, so can do both.

I've successfully developed cloud based web apps, custom dashboards,
distributed financial data pipelines, low-latency and high-throughput market
data systems, natural language text analytics, software/data architecture
including micro-services, front, middle, back office automation, network
security/encryption, automated trading algorithms, quantamental process
automation, and ETL systems;

Technologies: Python (celery, flask/django, numpy/ pandas/scipy, sqlalchemy,
asyncio/multiprocessing/threading, others), Go, Javascript (Node.js, Jquery,
React), R, AWS, Azure, GCP, Hashicorp Terraform & Vault, Databases (SQL,
NoSQL, BigQuery, Redis, Cassandra, others), Message Queues (RabbitMQ/Celery,
ØMQ, Apache Kafka), Big Data (Apache Spark, Airflow/Kubeflow, Beam, Snowflake,
Dask), Machine Learning/Natural Language Processing (Sklearn, Tensorflow,
Pytorch, Gensim, NLTK, Spacy, ElasticSearch), Web Scraping

(Email) hn (at) ryansmccoy (dot) com

(LinkedIn) www.linkedin.com/in/ryansmccoy

(Personal) www.ryansmccoy.com/

(Portfolio) [https://github.com/ryansmccoy](https://github.com/ryansmccoy)

------
desaiguddu
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Flexible to work in different timezone

Location: Remote

Agency: Yes

Skills:

    
    
      - Frontend: ReactJS, Angular 6+, VueJS, Gatsby, Bootstrap, Webpack, Backbone.js
      - Backend: Nodejs, Laravel, PHP, Express
      - Mobile Native: Swift, Objective-C, Java & Kotlin 
      - Mobile Cross Platform: Flutter, React Native
      - Database: PostgreSQL, MongoDB, MySQL
      - Cloud:  Amazon Web Services, Google Cloud, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun
      - Frameworks: Stripe, Mailchimp, Express, NextJS, Firebase

Portfolio & Infromation: [https://mobilefirst.in](https://mobilefirst.in)

Recent Work:

* Working on Easy to Use Video Editor which exports to multiple social network-based screen resolutions (React, Laravel, Bootstrap)

* Working on an asset management solution for EU based FinTech (Angular, Flutter, Docker, Kubernetes)

* Working with NFL & NHL teams Coaching Applications to improve Players Performance, won World (Featured in NYT & WSJ)

Profile: [https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w](https://bit.ly/mf-profile-w)

Contact: arpan+hn [at] mobilefirst.in

------
teekay
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Jack of all trades - full stack but happiest at the back-end. Hands-on product
and project management experience give me an edge in getting the big picture
fast. I will grok your idea quickly and be your reliable partner from
inception to deployment and beyond.

Favorite stack: .NET, then Node.js (Typescript rules!), PHP (Laravel is pretty
awesome). Often MongoDB but prefer SQL wherever possible.

Industry exposure: finance, telecoms, insurance. Most of my engagements
recently are centered around helping Fortune 500-sized companies navigate the
new digital landscape.

Availability: prefer flat-price projects with fixed scope. You can be located
anywhere but some timezone overlap is desirable.

Working mode: remote, happy to meet for the initial kick-off and planning when
that is possible again.

My partner is an inspirational designer and a wonderful human being. If you
need code AND design, you'll get a 2-in-1 deal.

Personal website with links to Github etc.:
[https://tomaskohl.com](https://tomaskohl.com)

------
blcksmth
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Los Angeles, US / Full stack software engineer + Web
developer

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~5 years experience developing full
stack applications in the JS ecosystem for startups and as a freelancer. If
you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: optimizing React components for performance,
modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and Prettier, autogenerating and
writing documentation, optimizing build times in CIs, refactoring code, adding
tests.

\----------------------------

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest, npm/yarn, CircleCI
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma, Docker, AWS
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna

------
tristansecord
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON Canada (UTC-5) | REMOTE ONLY

Fullstack Developer, 6+ years experience

Backend: Elixir

Frontend: React, Vue.JS

Mobile: React Native

DevOps: Docker, Kubernetes, Dokku

Email: tristan.secord@gmail.com

Availability: 40+ hrs / week

I love Elixir and I’ve been using it and Phoenix since August 2015. Before
that I was mostly doing Ruby/Rails work.

Worked on projects delivered worldwide at scale, at reputable companies such
as theScore.

In the frontend I’ve mostly worked with React and Vue.JS. I’ve also worked
with Elm in the past. And am most familiar with React Native for mobile apps.

Other stuff:

Personal GitHub: [https://github.com/tristan-
secord](https://github.com/tristan-secord)

Resume/CV:
[http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf](http://tristansecord.com/files/Tristan%20Secord%20Resume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tristansecord/)

Website: tristansecord.com

If you think you can use me for something you can contact me at
tristan.secord@gmail.com

~~~
dwayneanderson
Hey Tristan,

We at Digitalogy.co are onboarding freelancers and contractors specializing in
Elixir and JavaScript. Please feel free to email me dwayne@digitalogy.co if
you want to know more or are interested.

------
wes-k
SEEKING WORK - Chattanooga, TN - Remote

I do full stack web development specializing in: Ruby on Rails, heavy
javascript and html5 apps. Background in computer systems engineering,
analytics & e-commerce.

I've been programming since 1999 and professionally since 2007. I've worked
extensively with React, Angular and Vue for the past 7 years, and while
primarily working with Ruby on Rails, I've also worked with backends in Go
(golang), Python and Java. I also have a background in algorithms and
performance optimizations in C++.

I enjoy staying up to date on latest tech and figuring out the right
architecture/tech-stack for any given project (there's no one size fits all!).

My own product (only dev):
[https://www.wikiful.com/](https://www.wikiful.com/)

LinkedIn: [http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-
reitzfeld/2b/a45/173](http://www.linkedin.com/pub/wesley-reitzfeld/2b/a45/173)

Email: wesley@kapowcorp.com

------
seiyria
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (USA-based) | Frontend: Angular, Vue, Ionic, more
([https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf](https://seiyria.dev/resume.pdf)) Mobile:
Ionic

I work exclusively with JavaScript/Typescript and work on a lot of open source
projects ([https://github.com.seiyria](https://github.com.seiyria)). Previous
open-source projects I've worked on include:

* bootstrap-slider (a popular slider component that fits in with bootstrap)

* IdleLands (an idle MORPG that accrued thousands of users over a few years)

* more - check out [https://seiyria.dev/portfolio](https://seiyria.dev/portfolio) & [https://github.com/seiyria](https://github.com/seiyria)

I'm available for any work you might have. I'm pretty quick on the uptake and
I can either build your frontend or integrate with your team to help them do
it more effectively.

My availability is 30-40 hours per week.

Feel free to email kyle+hn@seiyria.com!

------
ivylee
SEEKING WORK | Greater NY | Remote Only

Bespoke AI/ML development.

I'm an experienced Python Developer, Data Scientist, Machine Learning
Engineer, winner of multiple hackathons and author of 4 patents in ML/AI/AR. I
have BS in Mathematics and MA in Statistics. I have shipped new features and
products powered by Big Data, Machine Learning and Deep Learning. I enjoy
building machine learning applications, from research and prototype to
production system. I am passionate about creating new workflows and
experiences that enhance everyday life.

Technologies:

DL/ML/CV/NLP: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, caffe2, ONNX, Scikit-learn, OpenCV,
SpaCy, Gensim, FastText, NLTK

Mobile AI: Swift, CoreML, Metal API, Qualcomm Neural Processing SDK

Data science: Pandas, NumPy, SciPy, R, Jupyter Notebook, Colab, Spark, Hadoop,
Hive, Bokeh, Folium, Chart.js, ggplot2, Seaborn, Plotly, Dash, Shiny

Backend: Python, Django, Flask, Sanic, Celery, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Scala, Java,
C++, gRPC, REST, RabbitMQ, Docker

Frontend: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Vue.js, React

Cloud: AWS, GCP

Web automation: Scrapy, Selenium

More: Alexa Skill, Airtable custom block, Zapier integration

Website: ivylee.github.io, studioxolo.com

Resume: ivylee.github.io/resume.pdf

Email: ivy@studioxolo.com

------
dtoo
SEEKING WORK, INTERNSHIP | REMOTE | DENVER METRO Hi I'm Darren, a self-taught
Full-Stack Web Developer, language Polyglot & aspiring farmer. I learned most
of my skills over the last 3 years while I was severely ill (I'm fine now!).
My focus has been making web apps, especially ones available offline & enjoy
all facets of programming. I'm fluent in French & speak intermediate
Portuguese & Spanish. German, Japanese & Russian are next :) My tech-stack
includes: \- HTML/CSS \- ReactJs \- Javascript/NodeJs \- ReasonMl \- Docker \-
Git \- CapRover (Self-Hosted Heroku alternative) \- Linux Command line I have
less than a year of professional experience (due to being ill) but am very
confident in my ability to learn new technologies. Contact, Email:
dpeyou@tuta.io Personal Git server (Gogs):
[https://git.dtoo.me/dtoo](https://git.dtoo.me/dtoo)

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Software Engineer experienced building Tech companies. Proven track record as
a technical contributor and agile project manager. Have worked at Startups and
large companies. Comfortable eliciting requirements, writing specs and
developing the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱. Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops,
conversion funnel optimization and machine learning. Developed software used
by thousands of paying customers Javascript (React Native, Node.js) Python
(Django, tensorflow, ml-engine) Ruby on Rails, Android Java, iOS apps, Go, SQL
(mysql, redshift, postgres), experienced translating high level requirements
into data models (information systems) OLTP and OLAP variants, have developed
ETLs using aws glue and ec2 running python, have web scraped with scrapy and
proxies on scrapinghub, and cloud (AWS, GCP, Heroku, Docker).

Industries: Food, Point of Sale Systems, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥,
E-Commerce, Consumer Social

morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://harrymoreno.com](https://harrymoreno.com)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible in better times depending on location
and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Senior backend dev / tech lead

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* EDI message passing / reconciliation for US dental health insurance market, including X12 parser (Clojure)

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
harry-s
SEEKING WORK | INDIA (GMT+5:30) | REMOTE | ReactJS / Frontend / JS / Node-js
developer | 3+ years of experience

I will help you put together frontend/full-stack project - if it involves one
or more of these - reactjs/jquery, scss/css, redux, redux-saga, mongodb,
nodejs/express, mysql, socketjs, firebase, react-native, js/es6, responsive
web development, single page applications, material-ui, ant-design, mobx and
more!

I will help you from setting up a simple-blogging site to making complex
admin-panels for the project.

\+ Github: [https://github.com/astriskit](https://github.com/astriskit) \+
Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit](https://stackoverflow.com/story/astriskit)

\+ A list of projects on github:
[https://astriskit.github.io](https://astriskit.github.io)

>>> Contact-me : harry.2.office+hn@gmail.com <<<<

------
GauntletWizard
SEEKING WORK | Seattle | Remote OK

I am a Site Reliability Engineer, Google Style, with experience at both large
and small organizations. I've been using Kubernetes since the very beginning,
been actively working at scale, and worked across the stack and with diverse
technologies. I'm looking to help small dev teams increase their velocity by
implementing best-practices of CI/CD, Kubernetes Deployments, and effective
Monitoring frameworks.

I'm available for consulting on your initial setup, for fixing your build, as
well as on retainer for operational Oncall.

My resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

My LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-
hahn-3344ba3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomas-hahn-3344ba3/)

My Github:
[https://github.com/GauntletWizard](https://github.com/GauntletWizard)

------
argonium
SEEKING WORK - Washington, DC - Remote only

Developer, architect and writer. 20+ years of experience with Java and C (some
Python), databases, back-end / desktop systems, algorithms, etc. Interested in
performance tuning and technical writing.

I'm a native English speaker, have a BS in Computer Science, built a lot of
systems and understand modern stacks very well. I can improve the performance
of your system, whether the bottleneck is in the code (front-end or back-end),
database, network stack, cache, or elsewhere. Currently writing a book on
improving software performance.

I'm also an accomplished writer, having written one technical book (on
undocumented Microsoft file formats) and edited four others. I can document
your system, process, framework or anything similar.

Github: [https://github.com/argonium](https://github.com/argonium)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfwallace/)

Email: mfwallace at gmail

------
jasey
SEEKING WORK

Location: Sydney, Australia

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Fullstack Web (C#.net, PHP, Golang), Native Mobile (Swift on iOS
& Android), AWS cloud

Resume:
[http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf](http://mindfsck.net/resume/cv_jason_whatson.pdf)

Email: jason@mindfsck.net

    
    
       - Over 10 years software development experience in Fullstack Web dev & Mobile (4 years in senior roles)
       - Mobile app with over 100k downloads rated 4.5 stars on iOS & Android
       - I have a very diverse and knowledgeable technical skill set, across full stack development, mobile app development & AWS cloud
       - I have a good track record of professionally developing, testing, and delivering software solutions for stakeholders 
    

Im very open to learning new technologies, so please don't hesitate to get in
contact if I am not 100% across your tech stack

Additional Keywords: Java, Postgresql, MySQL, Microsoft SQL, GIT, Linux,
ReactJS, Angular.js, Serverless, Lambda, S3, SES, SNS, Cloudfront, RDS,
Wordpress, GraphQL

------
pixoff
SEEKING WORK | Uzice & Belgrade (Serbia, SE Europe, UTC+2/CEST) | REMOTE

Five person team of developers and a designer. 35+ years combined experience.
Working on projects varying from small to enterprise SaaS. Part of an
outsourced team or full product ownership, in-house PM. Worked with clients
from USA to Australia. Take care!

Email: hello [at] pixoff.co

Website: [https://pixoff.co](https://pixoff.co) (hint: click the "turn-on"
button)

Rate: Either fixed per project or $49/hour;

Specialized in:

• Front-end UX/UI Design and development.

• Designing and developing CMS based websites, SPAs, MVPs, Hybrid mobile apps
(iOS & Android), 360 video apps.

• Hosting, optimization and monthly/yearly maintenance of WordPress based
websites.

Tech stack used:

• HTML5, CSS/SCSS, PHP,

• JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, VueJS, Angular, React, React Native, Node,
Ionic,

• MySQL, SQLite, GraphQL,

• Adobe suite, Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma, Zeplin, Invision;

Cheers

------
osopromadze
SEEKING WORK | Java Developer | REMOTE only (Spain based, I can work on any
timezone though)

More than 2 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture.

Full tech list: Java (8+), Spring boot/cloud, Angular 2+, Microservices,
Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, TDD, test frameworks
(jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock), message brokers (Kafka/RabbitMQ), SQL, NoSQL and
in-memory databases (Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo), CI/CD pipeline
(Jenkins), Avro.

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/omarisopromadze/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/omarisopromadze/)

E-mail: omari . sopromadze [at] gmail . com

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
dovin
SEEKING WORK | Portland, OR (remote preferred)

Hi there! I'm looking for projects working on interesting problems at the
intersection of science + data + software. I'm a heavy user of Python and the
Anaconda data science stack for data analysis and visualization.

I'm currently the back end lead for a tiny start up, and before that I worked
for several years as a freelancer. I've built data pipelines and dashboards
for researchers, brought apps to market, done feasibility studies for
incorporating ML into a product, built an NSF-funded game. I'm comfortable
working with incomplete specs and partially defined needs, and I like building
good working relationships.

React, Gatsby, AWS (EB, CloudFront), Python, pandas

Feel free to get in touch even if you don't have a particular job in mind, I
like coffee chats.

[https://rowan.earth/portfolio/](https://rowan.earth/portfolio/) You can find
my email address on my profile page, or on my website.

------
RamiroP
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Argentina | Javascript Developer | 4 years experience.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina. (Mostly)

Remote: Preferred, but open to on-site positions.

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Javascript (ES7+), React, Redux, NextJS, Webpack,
NodeJS, Express.js, MySQL (MariaDB), MongoDB, Mocha, Chai, Jest, Cypress,
Docker, Gitlab, GitlabCI, AWS, Now.

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-
pinol/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ramiro-pinol/)

Email: ramiropinoldev (at) gmail (dot) com

I'm a Full-stack developer with almost 4 years of experience in Frontend,
Backend and some DevOps. I love to learn and build things from scratch. I'm
passionate about machine learning and been dedicating my free time learning
about it. A web-dev position in a company on this field will be a big plus for
me.

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK | Boulder, Colorado | Remote OK

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, Figma, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skill set and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
michallech
SEEKING WORK | Poland | REMOTE (EU/USA OK)

Software Architect / Senior Full Stack Engineer with 12 years of commercial
experience (esp. FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and
frontend development as well as maintenance and DevOps. I can work during
PT/ET hours!

    
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Where I can help most:
        * Rapid Proof of Concept / Prototype implementation
        * Design of scalable software architecture (Backend + DevOps)
        * API design, implementation and documentation
        * Code Reviews, Python/Django mentoring
        * Team leadership
    
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      GitHub:              https://github.com/rootxnet
      Website/Resume:      https://michallech.info

------
codez
=====================================

SEEKING WORK - Remote

=====================================

Making awesome things for awesome people!

A developer with a huge passion for all things JavaScript and Front End! Keen
to help people solve problems and create awesome experiences! Fortunate enough
to have worked with some big names and open to various types of opportunity.

Look forward to hearing from you!

\----------

Technologies: Javascript, ES5/6, React, React-Native, Redux, Storybook, Vue,
CSS3, CSS Grid, GSAP, SASS/SCSS, Stylus, ThreeJS, Animation & Canvas, Figma,
Inkscape, Graphic design, Webpack, HTML5, pug, Typescript, gulp, grunt, Node,
Angular, etc.

Resume: Available on request.

Contact: [https://jhey.dev](https://jhey.dev)

Github: [https://github.com/jh3y](https://github.com/jh3y)

Codepen: [https://codepen.io/jh3y](https://codepen.io/jh3y)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins](https://linkedin.com/in/jheytompkins)

------
muhammad482
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Full-Stack Web Designer and Developer

Hi, I am Muhammad CTO of Softaims
([https://thesoftaims.com](https://thesoftaims.com)) a complete software
agency in Pakistan. We have worked on almost every stack of development
(Backend + frontend + DevOps)

Our Recent work \- [http://stads.io/about](http://stads.io/about) \-
[https://www.gogenuity.com](https://www.gogenuity.com) \- [https://greenpal-
staging.herokuapp.com/](https://greenpal-staging.herokuapp.com/) Proptotype:
[https://marvelapp.com/3fdf81d/screen/50401354](https://marvelapp.com/3fdf81d/screen/50401354)
\- [https://runnersconnect.net/](https://runnersconnect.net/) Proptotype:
[https://marvelapp.com/4f2ie15/screen/61589621](https://marvelapp.com/4f2ie15/screen/61589621)
My Resume
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lnEdSSvN8MsMB03QCHaWVV8k...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lnEdSSvN8MsMB03QCHaWVV8kyrE5dPgmqVUUI_nTpMM/edit)
\- Front-end JS: Stimulus.js, Vue.js, Reactjs, JQuery, Vanilla js ( 5 Year of
experience) \- Front-end UI development: HTML5, SLIM, SCSS, LESS, Bootstrap,
UIKIT and Vuetify ( 5 Year of experience) \- Back-end: Ruby on Rails, PHP
Laravel, Phyton ( 4 Year of experience) \- Databases: PostgreSQL, SQL ( 4 Year
of experience) \- Servers: Heroku, AWS ( 3 Year of experience) \- Code
Management Tools: Github, Bitbucket ( 5 Year of experience) \- CI : Circle CI,
Capybara, Rspecs ( 3 Year of experience)

Thank you for taking the time to review my letter. I am looking forward to
hearing back from you for further process.

Email: umar@softaims.co.uk

------
immranderson
SEEKING FREELANCER | Senior Elixir Software Engineering Mentor | Remote
(Global) | Part-Time ~3 Month Contract | $1000 USD monthly retainer.

Hello! I'm an Engineer with a decade of mobile engineering experience
attempting to bootstrap my own startup. Over the last several months, I have
picked Elixir and Phoenix as my stack of choice. However, it's my first time
ever building out a server-side application. Since it's only me at the moment
and I'm new to this side of the engineering world, I'm looking for a mentor of
sorts who wouldn't mind guiding me on architectural decisions, high level
technical talks on how I should implement features, helping me out by
reviewing my PRs, and acting as a general "guiding hand" so I can build out
something robust, maintainable, and secure.

LINKEDIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/immranderson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/immranderson/)

------
davidtranjs
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

We are a Javascript development team of 5 developers. Each member in my team
have more than 4 experience with Javascript. We build ecommerce, dashboard,
search engine and webapp with ReactJS and NodeJS

Technology: react, redux, mobx, styled-components, expressjs, loopback, mysql,
mongodb

Collaboration tools: trello, atlatsian, zeplin, browserstack, figma, slack.

How we work? After receive the mockup/design from you. We will discuss with
you about the requirements of your project. Then we start breakdown the
requirements into smaller milestones.

Our weekrate: 1000$/week/developer

\- Our website and portfolio: [https://jslancer.com](https://jslancer.com)

\- Github: [https://github.com/jslancerteam](https://github.com/jslancerteam)

\- Slack workspace: [https://jslancer.slack.com](https://jslancer.slack.com)

\- Email: david@jslancer.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles / Designer + Developer

I have 15 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I am also a full-stack web developer.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Python,
Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Wordpress, Git,
Webpack, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [https://sunderland.studio](https://sunderland.studio)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
uplift_ltd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: TypeScript, JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL
(React & Django), python (Django, Flask, AppEngine), Scala.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

Email: hn@uplift.ltd

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or mobile apps and
take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineering consultants who started Uplift to build amazing
software and solve complex problems.

As former founders, we understand tech companies. Running a business is hard.
You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones we're great at!

We specialize in helping take an idea, spec document, or business need and
turn it into a platform.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For details, previous work and testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.ltd](https://www.uplift.ltd)

------
nicksbro
SEEKING WORK | Africa | Remote | available immediately

I am a front end software engineer and I work closely with my clients to build
rich and optimised user interfaces for commercial web applications.

My tech stack; \- React and Redux \- Angular/Ionic \- Node.js

Integrations: \- Google Maps, Firebase, Heroku, Circle CI.

I'm open to remote work with no timezone preference since we can do a few
overlapping hours in your time zone.

I can work both independently and within a team.

I love user centered design and building string relationships with my clients
over time.

My rate: 25$ per hour

Portfolio: bit.ly/nicksbro, getcleansnap.com

Github:
[https://github.com/NicholusMuwonge](https://github.com/NicholusMuwonge)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/muwonge-
nicholus-868468144/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/muwonge-nicholus-868468144/)

Let's talk: nicholusmuwonge@gmail.com

~~~
KyryloHolovach
you should make an update here
[http://remote.lifeshack.io/](http://remote.lifeshack.io/) that you are open
to remote work with no time zone preferences. Many people -especially form my
time zone- seize their information regarding working policies there, and will
know that not only are you open to remote work, but also with no timezone
preferences.

------
kirubakaran
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE | Full-Stack Developer |
[https://histre.com/](https://histre.com/)

Histre is "Effortless Knowledge Base". The core idea is that the signals that
users generate as they go about their day on the web can be put to good use
for them. Right now it visualizes their research path, save notes and
highlights, collaborate with teams, and such things related to creating and
maintaining a knowledge base semi-automatically. We have ambitious plans for
where we want to take the product.

We're looking for an experienced full-stack developer. We're specifically
looking for extensive Django and JavaScript expertise, with skills to build
robust systems. Experience with browser extension development, PostgreSQL, and
Elastic Stack would be a big bonus.

Please apply here: [https://histre.com/jobs/](https://histre.com/jobs/)

------
arthur-st
SEEKING WORK | MACHINE LEARNING, DATA SCIENCE, DATA ENGINEERING | REMOTE
(Latvia)

    
    
      Remote: Prior remote/async work experience.
      Technologies: SQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL (MongoDB), R (tidyverse, caret, Shiny, etc), Python (pandas, scikit-learn, Dash, etc), Scala (minimal), Jupyter, H2O, Tableau, AWS/GCP, Unix/Linux
      Résumé/CV: Details over email, in brief - lead data scientist (full stack + team management) with international fintech experience.
      Email: arthur_st {at] fastmail /dot) com
    

Lead data scientist looking for freelance/contract work involving machine
learning/artificial intelligence. Experience in machine learning, data
engineering, predictive analytics, and risk management & fraud prevention.
Have built and deployed into production real-time ML systems.

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | Remote web development

My partner and I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and
managing large custom-made web applications.

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

Throughout the last decade we built Airbnb-like platforms, music streaming
apps, healthcare/finance/construction apps, real-time GPS vehicle tracking
suites, worked on core systems of big data platforms (millions of daily
transactions) and more.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

We specialize in back-end, DevOps, system administration (Ruby on Rails,
PostgreSQL, AWS, Docker, Elastic, etc.), and also do light React/Front-end
work when necessary.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: vedran@codetree.co

------
deckeraa
SEEKING WORK | Madison, WI | REMOTE or LOCAL

Product Lead with experience in wide variety of technologies. I'll come up
with novel, pragmatic solutions to the challenges your business is facing and
see them through to delivery and optimization. I enjoy working with clients
and leading teams.

Recent work:

\- Built [https://familymemorystream.com](https://familymemorystream.com), a
video-hosting and sharing site for family videos.

\- Created the [https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-
ring/](https://github.com/deckeraa/couchdb-auth-for-ring/) open-source library
that enables you to use CouchDB as an authentication back-end for Ring apps.

\- Lead a team of ~17 software developers for the business intelligence module
of a large healthcare IT company.

Stack: Clojure, Clojurescript, Rust, Javascript, C#, Java, MUMPS, Bash, SQL,
CouchDB, GraphQL, S3

I also do some electronics and hardware design (8 years experience with
competitive robotics). I believe that the right language or technology to use
for a project is the one that will provide the best long-term value for the
client -- no need to use the trendiest new thing, though the advantages that
new technologies offer should be considered.

Email aaron AT stronganchortech.com

Website: [https://stronganchortech.com](https://stronganchortech.com)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-
decker-3420a77b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaron-decker-3420a77b/)

Resume:
[https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker](https://stackoverflow.com/story/aarondecker)

------
weird_prog
SEEKING WORK - Remote GMT | CEST

I am a Full-stack developer located in GMT/UTC +2 Time zone with more than 5
years of professional software development experience.

* Experience in RESTful API development using NodeJS, Express, SequelizeORM, Rails 5, Redis, Postgres, and PostGIS.

* Experience in Frontend application development using ES6/ES2017, Webpack, VueJS, ReactJS, Vuex, Redux.

* Experience in developing using Ruby programming language and Rails framework

* Experience with working in an agile environment, Test Driven Development(TDD), Continuous Integration Testing, and Acceptance testing.

* Hands-on experience on JIRA and Confluence for project tracking and documentation.

* Experience using Testing tools Mocha, Chai, Sinon, SuperTest, Rubocop, poltergeist, Rspec, capybara, factory_girl.

* Experience using CI tools like codeship.

* Experience deploying to Google Cloud, digital ocean, Heroku.

I also dabbled in Go, Elixir, and Python (for ML) for a couple of side
projects.

I have my own office, I work autonomously.

my email: medo.a.haleem@gmail.com

The CV and GitHub repo are available upon request.

------
webguync
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote | Front-End Web Designer and Developer
(HTML, CSS/SASS/ JavaScript(jQuery/Vue), WordPress, PHP/Laravel Rate- $50
hourly

Hello! I am currently open to new projects/contract or possibly full-time
work. I am an experienced web developer working on a variety of verticals.
Please contact me via email, my portfolio or LinkedIn to discuss projects
further!

Sincerely,

Bruce Gilbert

-Portfolio: [https://www.inspired-evolution.com](https://www.inspired-evolution.com) -Github: [https://github.com/webguync](https://github.com/webguync) -LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/bruce-gilbert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bruce-gilbert/)

Email: webguync@gmail.com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK | EU/US | Remote | Part-time

Backend developer, SQL expert, Technical lead, Architecture consultant (CTO
for hire), DevOps engineer with 10+ years of experience on various projects..

Areas of expertise:

* Building of performant and scalable fulltext/geospatial search systems, with autocomplete, REST/GraphQL API (PostgreSQL or MySQL, SOLR or ES, Nginx...)

* Setting up of an easily configurable monitoring systems build on top of various open source components like iTop CMDB, Prometheus, Alertmanager, Grafana, Fluentd, TimescaleDB. With reporting, self-service operations, inventory synchronization, etc...

* ETL pipelines (data collection, transformation, BI reporting...)

* Open source systems integration, glueing together MVP using various open source components

* Cloud expense optimization, using right technologies for your use case

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com

------
mondd
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

We are Mondd, a fullstack design and development agency looking for our first
project.

Our four-member team has extensive experience in branding, UI/UX, frontend and
backend development. The diverse skill set of our members ensures that the
product we deliver will look and perform as it was intended.

We’ve been working in our respective fields for 5-10 years each, and we think
we could do a better job than the agencies we currently work for.

If you need a custom static website, webapp or looking to talk to someone
about your product idea, please visit our website or send us an email!

Website: [https://www.mondd.io/](https://www.mondd.io/)

Email: hello@mondd.io

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS, .Net Core,
Azure Functions, Azure, Docker, Kubernetes, Adobe Creative Cloud, Axure,
Sketch, Figma.

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Cloud consultant.

Skills:

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - From 20K live server installs, to GPU-based infrastructure automation for a MedTech company. I've done my fair share of cloud infrastructure work (Terraform or without).

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently automated GPU-based
infrastructure for a MedTech startup, before that worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
SubseaEngineer
SEEKING WORK | Scotland | Remote

Experienced MECHANICAL Engineer.

Mechanical engineer and instrument designer with prototyping, R&D and critical
system experience. Over a decade of working in underwater instrumentation,
including large projects and specialised instrumentation for unique
applications. Large rig installation monitoring systems, military and naval
equipment, oceanographic research instruments all taken from concept to
production products.

SolidWorks (CSWA certified) and Inventor CAD system fluent, extensive ISO9001
experience. Regularly work with 3D printers and prototyping/small production
run manufacturing. Workshop facility for construction of equipment available.

No project too small, willing to work with all sectors for reasonable rates.
willing to do everything from turning hand sketches into drawings to full
concept to pre production development.

please contact SubseaEngineering at outlook.com for any inquiries.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
yodebs
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Brazil | Motion Designer | 10+ years doing Graphic
Design and Video Editing

I'm looking for an entry-level opportunity as a Motion Designer. Been doing
video editing and Graphic Design for the last +10 years, and decided to follow
my heart in a fulltime Motion Design Career <3

Location: Brazil Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: After
Effects, Premiere, Photoshop, Illustrator, Audition Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yodebs/)
Portfolio: [https://dribbble.com/yodebs](https://dribbble.com/yodebs) Email:
diariodadebs@gmail.com

------
thomashintz4
SEEKING WORK | San Franisco, CA | REMOTE

Experienced React consultant. With React I've built libraries, complete
frontends, mashups, real-time multi-player games, dashboards, and more with
years of React experience and 15 years with Javascript. I've developed for
Zillow, Franz, HotPads, and many startups.

Services:

\- Consultation: whether you're just getting started and need guidance or
you're tracking down a gnarly bug or trying to pinpoint an elusive performance
killer I can take care of it.

\- Development: any problem you may be solving with React I can build it.
Whether it is just a small project getting started or jumping onto a team with
a large codebase I've got the experience to get the job done.

Website: [https://thomashintz.org](https://thomashintz.org)

Contact: thomas (at) thomashintz.org

------
6o4czlq8
SEEKING WORK | Europe / USA | REMOTE

Location: The Netherlands

Remote: Yes. Only Remote for now.

Willing to relocate: No (to the Bay Area perhaps in a couple of years)

Technologies: PHP, Python, Kohana, Memcached, Cassandra, AWS (love lambda),
(Mysql/HTML/CSS/Jquery), wordpress. Things that interest me most are
highscalability problems (frequent reader of highscalability.com) . From
caching, query optimisation to slow start TCP cheat. If your app is on fire I
would love to help you.

Résumé/CV: Some of my own projects have been quite successful with millions of
users per month. I've created quite a lot of php websites for small/medium
sized companies and managed php websites for the government agencies.

Email: alt.j9-6o4czlq8@yopmail.com (anti-spam, will reply from my real email
address)

Self-taught, started doing non-trivial personal projects in PHP 14 years ago.

Available for atleast 2 x 8 hours / week, can start immediately.

------
ASCFilm
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere- REMOTE ONLY (Based in Wellington, NZ)

VIDEO & FILM EDITOR | Specialising in corporate, promotional, shorts and
documentaries.

I have 10+ years’ experience working with clients, editing content for
production companies (Weta Workshop, Pal Tiya Premium, Ben Hector Films),
independent filmmakers and have worked remotely with edits for many projects
now.

Footage can either be transferred across cloud storage websites such as Google
Drive / DropBox (which I have a subscription), or if significantly large, a
hard drive can be mailed.

My turnaround is quick, efficient and to a high-standard.

Email: austinsaltcowellfilm@gmail.com

Portfolio Website:
[https://www.austinsaltcowell.com](https://www.austinsaltcowell.com)

Showreel: [https://vimeo.com/338784050](https://vimeo.com/338784050)

I'll be happy to provide a CV on request.

------
odiroot
SEEKING WORK | Europe / SE Asia | REMOTE

Currently located in EU (UTC+1).

Software Engineer with a proper degree and 10 years of working experience with
companies from multiple countries.

Specialising in:

\- plain websites (backend)

\- Web services (REST, JSON APIs),

\- Service Oriented Architectures (SOAs),

\- system tools, developer tools,

\- data engineering / munging.

Mostly working with: Python, JavaScript, Bash, Docker + frameworks on top of
that. Can jump straight into Django/Flask projects or learn your preferred set
of technologies. Available to also help with DevOps task: Linux, Heroku, AWS,
Kubernetes.

Website with my bio: [https://www.odnous.net](https://www.odnous.net)

GitHub: [https://github.com/odiroot](https://github.com/odiroot)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/michalodnous](https://linkedin.com/in/michalodnous)

Contact: pro [at] odnous.net

------
macando
SEEKING WORK | Sarajevo (Bosnia & Herzegovina, Central European Time) | Remote
3-person team of senior software engineers and designers here. We all have 10+
years of experience working for Fortune 500 companies and several acquired
startups. Comprehensive knowledge of:

• JavaScript/TypeScript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS, Node.js

• Clojure, Elixir

• PostgreSQL, MySQL

• Sketch, Adobe XD, Figma

What we can do for you:

• Design & Build an SPA/PWA/Mobile MVP on a solid foundation so it's smooth
sailing once your userbase starts to grow.

• Scale up a team that has an overflow of work or wants to add certain tech to
their stack.

• Revitalize an existing app. Solve design, scalability, stability and
performance issues.

• Consult on domain specific topics like banking, real-time trading, payment
processing and PCI DSS.

Sectors: FinTech, MedTech, EduTech, Social

Website: [https://go-stellar.com](https://go-stellar.com)

Email: hello@go-stellar.com

------
sinisamikulic
SEEKING PART TIME WORK | Central Europe | Remote

Frontend engineer and web consultant with 8 years of experience in highly
successful and fast-growing startups across San Francisco and Berlin
([https://smikulic.com/#work](https://smikulic.com/#work)).

My strengths are in UI/UX product development and frontend infrastructure.
Looking for part-time engagement to help build your product.

\---

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, TypeScript, Node.js, Webpack),
GraphQL, Ruby/Rails

Website: [https://smikulic.com](https://smikulic.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sinisamikulic)

Email: sinisa@codewell.studio

\---

Sample project I co-founded — [https://movieo.me/](https://movieo.me/)

------
uzor13
Seeking work | Remote |

Front-End Developer and Designer(JavaScript, Css, Figma, Python(Django),
Wordpress, Webflow, MySQL, Jquery).

I have been working as mostly a freelancer in which i've done some static
websites using HTML, CSS and Javascript.

I have also used Django, PHP in creating dynamic sites.

Based on clients requests have used WordPress, Shopify and Webflow in creating
blogs, e-commerce sites and eye-catching websites.

I'm currently learning react and hope to add it to my resume one day.

I'm currently looking for a full-time role preferably entry-level or junior
role to ease into the full-time environment and to also guides as i continue
learning new things.

Portfolio link: [https://uzor.codes(site](https://uzor.codes\(site) is up but
partly under construction)

Email: p.uzor99@gmail.com

------
AndyGummer
SEEKING WORK | Dublin, Ireland | REMOTE | Fullstack Developer | React focussed
| 5+ years experience

Technology: react, redux, mobx, styled-components, expressjs, node, mysql,
mongodb

Mobile: React Native

Email: gummer.andy@gmail.com

Availability: 40+ hrs / week

At IBM and as an independent contractor I have always been happy to work with
React. So after working 18 months for an amazing remote employer I've decided
to go back to React as a contractor. After all the mobile (ios/android)
experience I've gained in the past two years building and deploying apps from
command line to the play & app store, I'm excited to bring that experience to
react native.

Other stuff:

Website: [https://andygummer.com/](https://andygummer.com/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andygummer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andygummer/)

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lRGuJWABcgUHcO-
eCM6UFBatu1S...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lRGuJWABcgUHcO-
eCM6UFBatu1SNsFBU/view)

Example (video) project I've worked on:
[https://vimeo.com/252856111](https://vimeo.com/252856111)

Personal GitHub:
[https://github.com/GummerAndy](https://github.com/GummerAndy)

Due to the amount of NDA's I've needed to sign for mostly B2B application, I
don't have the most extensive (github) portfolio. All the clients I will be
getting through the Gigster platform (I've recently been accepted on) will be
confidential as well. So although I am open to all React projects, I have a
preference for projects which I can eventually showcase.

If you think we can help each other out, shoot me a mail or message me on
linkedIn. Even if it is just for a short virtual coffee.

------
schmookeeg
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Portland OR / Node-Postgres-Elastic Data Nerd

Résumé/CV: [https://www.msxpert.com/cv/](https://www.msxpert.com/cv/)

Email: mb0523@msxpert.com

Howdy -- looking for the next great thing to work on. I'm a code firefighter:
I want to ramp up, hit the problem hard, and depart when we win. I do not need
to coast underworked "just in case" \-- I do not idle very well, it makes me
restless. I do not mind doing the un-glamorous stuff nobody else wants to work
on if it gets us closer to launch (Unit tests? Docs? Debugging? CI/CD scripts?
Gimme!)

Would love to chat and learn if I can help you, your team, or your project.
C2C (preferred) or W2.

Good luck on your search! Shout if I can help.

    
    
      - Mike

------
renaudg
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | REMOTE

* Senior DevOps / Site Reliability Engineer and tech lead. Ex-Facebook SRE, nearly 20 years of experience.

* Systems design, scalability, performance, technical due diligence, CTO-on-demand.

* AWS / Google Cloud, Kubernetes, Linux, Ansible, CI/CD, GitOps, cloud native ecosystem, observability... and many more topics!

I primarily help startups solve their DevOps, infrastructure and scalability
challenges, for example :

\- Troubleshooting urgent performance, scalability or reliability issues,
providing both immediate mitigation and a long term plan.

\- Migrating from a PaaS to Kubernetes on AWS / GCP.

\- Auditing an existing platform and making suggestions for scalability and
cost effectiveness.

\- Assisting CTOs with cloud native infrastructure / software architecture /
technology decisions.

\- Mentoring developers (database choices, containers, microservices, CI/CD,
12Factor, performance and security)

DevOps/SRE is my core skillset, but I'm a "T-shaped" engineer who can help
with technology vision, systems design, CI/CD and operational best practices,
mentoring and general engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs
long-term trade-offs, tackling performance bottlenecks & technical debt, and
quickly learning and assessing new pieces of technology. I also have keen
awareness of product & business matters.

I'm available both for short one-off projects, and long term collaboration up
to 3-4 days / week. I may also consider employment in a senior DevOps or tech
lead role for the right company.

LinkedIn :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)

CV : [https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf](https://renaudguerin.net/cv.pdf)

Email: jobs@renaudguerin.net

------
ammmir
SEEKING WORK - Anywhere - REMOTE ONLY [authorized to work in US/EU/KR]

I have 10+ years of experience building software and can help you solve your
business problems. I'm available for the next 4 weeks for a challenging
project (part or full time), so if you’re in the need for a CTO-for-hire or a
full-stack professional with a wide range of experience, please reach out!

Email: amir@amirmalik.net

Resume: [https://amirmalik.net/resume](https://amirmalik.net/resume)

Buzzwords: Go (golang), node.js, Erlang/Elixir, Rust, Swift, Objective-C, C,
C++, JavaScript, Cocoa, Win32, SwiftUI, iOS Network Extension, Ruby on Rails,
Terraform, Vault, AWS, Packer, VPN, IPsec, IKEv2, WireGuard, OpenVPN, DNS,
SMTP, IMAP, HTTP, QUIC, UDP

------
kirsh300
SEEKING WORK | Remote / Sweden | Senior Mobile Developer | 9 years experience

Hi! I'm a result driven, experienced mobile developer with a passion for code
quality. I'm an expert on Android and have built for iOS as well. Interested
in working on exciting products, especially those that have a positive social
impact, or that involve music.

Languages: Kotlin, Swift, Java

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tkirshboim/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tkirshboim/)

Github: [https://github.com/tkirshboim/](https://github.com/tkirshboim/)

Email: tal.kirshboim@gmail.com

------
rolique_rocks
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

We are Rolique, JS-first software consultancy boutique with strong eCommerce
expertise and top senior to middle+ talents only.

We focus on building scalable business process automation software to remove
bottlenecks and improve communication.

We specialize in eCommerce as well as Marketplaces, eLearning, Digital
Marketing, Finance, and eSports domains.

3 world-known industry leaders among our clients.

Our core technology stack is as follows:

\- JavaScript, ReactJS, Angular, VueJS, TypeScript,

\- NodeJS, PHP (Symfony, Laravel, Drupal), Go,

\- React Native, Swift, Kotlin.

Discover what our clients say:
[https://clutch.co/profile/rolique](https://clutch.co/profile/rolique)

Ask for a portfolio and presentation: ihor.vivchar@rolique.io

------
alrayyes
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Amsterdam / Full Stack Developer

I have 20 years of experience as a developer. I can help you out with
architecture, development, training & deployment (See
[https://ryankes.eu/hire-me](https://ryankes.eu/hire-me)). Backend wise i
often use PHP + Symfony and frontend wise TypeScript and whatever frontend
framework is popular that week.

WEBSITE: [https://www.andthensome.nl/](https://www.andthensome.nl/)

LINKEDIN:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-k-72914454/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ryan-k-72914454/)

CONTACT: info[at]andthensome.nl

------
leifg
SEEKING WORK | San Diego, CA | Remote (German National with US work permit)

Developer for more than 11 years. Excellent communication skills specializing
in third party integrations (e.g. Hubspot CRM and Salesforce).

I provide domain knowledge in: Steel, Real Estate, Travel and Banking.

Technologies (primary): Ruby, Elixir, React, JS

Technologies (secondary): Java, Salesforce

Email: hello@leif.io Github:
[https://github.com/leifg](https://github.com/leifg) Web-sites:
[https://leif.io](https://leif.io) CV: [https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pd...](https://leifio-
assets.s3.amazonaws.com/cv/cv-leif-gensert.pdf)

------
jmcvetta
SEEKING WORK | Software Consultant with 20+ Years Experience | REMOTE

Services: software architecture, research & development, interim CTO, code
review, mentoring, API design, remote team workflows, CI/CD, platform
selection, debugging, devops infrastructure build-out

Expertise: Golang (8 years), Python (20 years), SQL (20 years), AWS (12
years), devops (14 years), Docker (7 years)

Location: Digital nomad. Currently waiting out the apocalypse on a tropical
beach in Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam. (US citizen, legal resident of California)

Availability: 5 - 20 hours/week.

Pitch:

Hiring is expensive and you probably don't need me full time.

Take me on for 6 hours a week at $200 per hour and see if I can't improve your
app’s reliability, performance, code quality, and deployment process.

Email: jmcvetta@protonmail.com

------
seifertm
SEEKING WORK | Munich, Germany | Remote OK I help my clients minimize the
operational and maintenance cost of their software. I specialize in the
architecture and implementation of Python systems in Cloud environments.

I'm a pragmatic engineer and favor solutions that fit your needs rather than
building overly complex systems. Ideally, I work as part of a small team where
I mediate between the technical and the business sides.

In my last project I helped an international German entertainment company
scale their new digital asset management platform, so they can decommission
legacy systems.

Website:
[https://www.digitalernachschub.de](https://www.digitalernachschub.de)

Contact: m.seifert@digitalernachschub.de

------
wprapido
SEEKING WORK - Thailand, East Asia, EU or Remote

Croatian developer living in Thailand.

I'm specialised at performance and reliability optimisation, security
hardening, and debugging. Got experience taking projects from prototype and
MVP to full products and services. Can take over and finish abandoned
projects. Task and process automation is a pure joy to me. So is data
scraping.

PHP (vanilla, Laravel, WordPress, Magento, SugarCRM, NextCloud), JS (vanilla,
VueJS, Node, Ember, Angular), Python (vanilla, Django, Flask, Selenium,
Pandas), Ruby (vanilla, Rails) is tech I'm most versed at.

My timezone is Indochina Time, but I'm fine working in any timezone.

Contact: email (milozo@yandex.com), WhatsApp / Viber / Line / Telegram
(+385977311912)

------
blaisehorvath
SEEKING WORK | EU | remote

Hey there!

I'm Balázs doing high level WEB consulting and also some "coder for hire
things".

I can help you with developing, shipping your PWA, Microservice, FireBase, Go,
React, or TypeScript project.

I'm capable of aiding you with more business focused things like bringing your
app to Apple store or Google play, or setting up marketing tools.

Cheers!

CV: [https://emergence-engineering.com/cv/balazs](https://emergence-
engineering.com/cv/balazs)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b1...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bal%C3%A1zs-
horv%C3%A1th-493b5b105)

E-mail: balazs.horvath@emergence-engineering.com

------
rootxnet
We are a small but very efficient team of Python/Django experts and mobile
developers (React Native). We've worked as team extension and provided
outsourcing for Startups, created Prototypes, MVPs, complete solutions,
provided on-site training for clients, consulting and maintenance.

Technologies:

    
    
      * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, Flask, Airflow
      * ES6, TypeScript, React / React Native, Redux, Angular, Expo, Node.js
      * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, CloudFormation, Heroku, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, ELK
      * TensorFlow, NLTK, OpenCV, numpy, Pandas
    

Email: roots [AT] rootxnet.com

WWW: [https://rootxnet.com/](https://rootxnet.com/)

------
benzesandbetter
\------

SEEKING WORK Full-stack software engineer. I've designed, built, and supported
mission-critical applications for clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH,
Stanford School of Medicine, as well as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, Django, React, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020q3](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020q3)

~~~
dwayneanderson
Hey,

We at Digitalogy.co are onboarding freelancers and contractors specializing as
Full Stack devs. Please feel free to email me dwayne@digitalogy.co if you want
to know more or are interested.

------
saneefansari
SEEKING WORK · Remote · Designer and front-end developer

I can help with IA, UX, and visual design for web. Also, I write code for
front-end. I have programmed component/pattern libraries (design systems) for
React and server rendered projects (BEM).

Website: [https://saneef.com](https://saneef.com) Github:
[http://github.com/saneef](http://github.com/saneef) LinkedIn:
[http://linkedin.com/in/saneef/](http://linkedin.com/in/saneef/)

------
ibejoeb
SEEKING WORK | Anywhere | Remote preferred, on-premises possible

I do short and long engagements, often in software integrations, including
most big-name providers like Salesforce, Microsoft, HubSpot, Marketo, Oracle,
Google Apps Suite, and lots of other niche stuff. I'm equally happy to focus
on a single aspect or contribute end-to-end, from sysadmin to front-end.

I use Python, TypeScript, and Dart every day, making things with Django,
React, and Flutter. I build on all major cloud providers (AWS, Azure, and
GCE,) and I also actively use commercial and open source PaaS and IaaS.

My domain specialties are mostly in finance and financial accounting, but I've
worked logistics, pharma, and gov't, and mfg.

------
WinonaRyder
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes (only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React/Webpack/Babel, etc. (5+ years), TypeScript (3+ years),
Go/Golang (9+ years), PHP, JavaScript/HTML5/CSS3 (ES5, ES6+, 10+ years),
Node.JS, Python, Linux, Docker, Podman etc.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: hn@sonoya.uk

Website: [https://sonoya.uk/](https://sonoya.uk/)

I’m an independent contractor (own ltd company), full-stack/front-end
engineer, designer and open source programmer who's been coding for ~15 years.

Currently building website/page speed optimizer
[https://oya.to/](https://oya.to/)

An ideal position would be a fully-remote contract, full or part-time, but
willing to negotiate.

------
arjinium
SEEKING WORK

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes, Strongly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Web Application Frameworks (Django, Flask, Tornado),
REST APIs (DRF), Postgresql, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Heroku, Vanilla JS, Frontend
Frameworks (VueJS), Linux, Docker.

Résumé / CV / Portfolio: Full CV and details of Open Source contributions
available on request

Email: black11shadow@gmail.com

I'm a Backend Python Developer with 6 years of experience building web app
backends and APIs. I've recently started dabbling in frontend frameworks, Vue
& React to be precise. Have been working on Open source applications for 5 out
of 6 years of work. I’m looking for a permanent or contract remote position as
a backend/fullstack developer.

------
MikeTask
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | Full-Stack Web Developer (PHP, Laravel,
WordPress, CSS, Rails)

Hi there! If you want a minimal, stable, and carefully made product, I would
love to work with you. We can begin with one small task.

\- True Activist
([https://www.trueactivist.com/](https://www.trueactivist.com/)) \-
Worllifestyle
([https://www.worldlifestyle.com/](https://www.worldlifestyle.com/)) \- GLG
([https://glg.it/](https://glg.it/))

Email: macotask43@gmail.com

------
captaincole
SEEKING FREELANCER | Anywhere | San Francisco, CA

I'm building a React Native application for Misfit Athletics, a competitive
fitness and training company. Were building a mobile app for helping build
community and distribute the best competitive Crossfit programming.

[https://misfitathletics.com/](https://misfitathletics.com/)

The app is currently built on Postgress => Nodejs w/ Typescript => GraphQL =>
React Native

I would like to bring on an engineer on to help improve reliability, logging,
updates, and a potential camera integration.

You would be working in partnership with myself on a part time basis. Email me
at andrew.thielcole@gmail.com if you are interested.

------
pthbrk
SEEKING WORK | Bangalore | Remote

Technical Content Writing - market your SaaS or Software Product

Technical Content Writer with hands-on software development experience

Articles · Blogs · White papers · Ebooks · Medium · Performance Studies

Specializations: Cloud Computing · Big Data · Search ·

Backend Architectures · Linux · Computer Vision · Machine Learning

===

Portfolio :
[https://www.pathbreak.com/articles/](https://www.pathbreak.com/articles/)

Contact :
[https://www.pathbreak.com/contact/](https://www.pathbreak.com/contact/)

Email : contact+hnfr AT pathbreak.com

GitHub : [https://github.com/pathbreak](https://github.com/pathbreak)

------
varunpsr
SEEKING WORK | PUNE, INDIA | REMOTE | Two person team, also available
individually Location: Pune, India 8+ years of experience developing,
publishing Web and Mobile Apps, Containerizing existing applications,
performing cloud migrations to a cloud provider of your choice from your
current on-premise deployment. Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Celery, Scrapy, ReactJS, React Native, RabbitMQ,
Docker, RESTFful APIs, AWS, Azure, Postgres, GraphQL, Stripe Integration

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/varunpsr)

Email: varun.rathore@outlook.com

------
secondbreakfast
SEEKING FREELANCER

Bottle (sendbottles.com) | Remote | Vue.js Frontend Engineer, Vue/React Native
Engineer

We are helping local producers get their veggies and products into more homes.
Currently seeking a frontend engineer to help implement a new Vue-based
messenger, dashboard, and checkout experience. Also seeking a Vue/React Native
engineer to take our Vue app and make it available on iOS and Android. (We
currently have a native iOS app, but are working to replace it with a Vue
Native app). The frontend Vue app connects to a Rails app on the backend, but
we're specifically seeking frontend engineers here.

Email will@ company domain and I'll get in touch.

------
xTWOz
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote

Location: Belgium, UK, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

We are a small software development agency specialised in the design and
development of custom web applications and websites. We are interested in
joining projects that bring positive social and/or environmental impact.
Relevant portfolio and references from international non profit organisations
is available on our website:
[https://weareevermore.com/](https://weareevermore.com/)

------
luord
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Colombia) | Remote

Full stack developer with extensive experience in Python (Flask, Django,
SQLAlchemy, Celery, Alembic, Pytest, Fire) and JavaScript (VueJS, React,
Webpack, NodeJS, Express, Jest) and also experience with operations work
(Docker, Compose, Gitlab-CI, Bash).

I've worked on multiple projects of different domains and both in large
organizations and greenfield projects (in one in particular, I was first
developer and responsible for choosing the entire stack).

You can reach out to me, even just to say hi, in lo@luord.com

I also have a website/blog: [https://luord.com](https://luord.com)

------
Cbeltran
SEEKING WORK | Designer (UX/UI - Product)| Availability [OPEN]

\----

Location: San Francisco, Bay Area

Remote: Open

\---

I have been designing for more than 6 years and have taught at UC Berkeley as
a UX/UI design instructor and now I would like to join a team as UX/UI
designer or Product Designer role. Currently living in the San Francisco, Bay
Area and am open to remote work.

I’ve taught people in design teams from companies like Blind, Crunchbase, and
Salesforce.

Skills: CSS3, HTML5, JS, Bootstrap, Figma, Sketch, Adobe Illustrator and much
more tools.

\---

I can be contacted below:

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/acbeltran/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/acbeltran/)

Email: alan.chris.beltran@gmail.com

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Cassandra / Druid Cluster Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in
Eindhoven, NL)

Well-rounded data engineer with deep knowledge of the internals of distributed
datastores.

Core Skills:

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Druid (Stream Ingestion, Cluster Ops, Data Modeling, Scaling Complex
Queries)

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Zookeeper, Redshift, Kinesis, Airflow, JVM tuning for big data,
AWS cost optimization for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups.

Rate: $145/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
evangelosdotnl
SEEKING WORK | Rotterdam, NL | REMOTE

Dev Engineer with 10+ years of professional experience. I provide services in
User Experience, Design, and Full-Stack Engineering to bring your new complex
business challenges into being.

Extensive experience on lifting your most sophisticated software concepts to
life, with industry-leading full-cycle custom application development.

Let's have a talk! Ping me at info[at]evangelos.nl

I am experienced with the following technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Python,
HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Web Components, Angular, Jenkins, Docker, MongoDB,
MySQL, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Redis, Apache Kafka, Linux, Apache
Tomcat

Email: info[at]evangelos.nl

------
ixxivvix
SEEKING WORK | Southeast Asia or Remote | UI Designer

I graduated as an I.T. major with specialisation in web design, and have taken
a lot of human interface and experience design courses. I specialise in
creating pixel-perfect interfaces that are clean, professional and modern. I
also have a broad experience in creating static websites from scratch.

Contacts: [https://www.jeremyalzona.com/](https://www.jeremyalzona.com/)

Email: jeremyalzona (at) iCloud (dot) com

Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

------
blusoup
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | Full-Stack Web Designer and Developer
(Typography, Tailwind CSS, React, GatsbyJS, Wordpress)

Hi there! If you want a minimal, stable, and carefully made product, I would
love to work with you. We can begin with one small task.

Recent work: \-
[https://albatrossfisheries.co.uk](https://albatrossfisheries.co.uk) \-
[https://carymor.wales](https://carymor.wales)

Portfolio: \- [https://beyers.tech](https://beyers.tech)

Email: francois@beyers.tech

------
chetanverma
Hi there! If you want a minimal, stable, and carefully made product, I would
love to work with you. We can begin with one small task.

Portfolio - [https://www.chetanverma.com/](https://www.chetanverma.com/)
Behance -
[https://www.behance.net/chetanverma](https://www.behance.net/chetanverma)
Github - [https://github.com/chetanverma16](https://github.com/chetanverma16)

Email: hello@chetanverma.com

------
pknerd
Seeking Work - Remote

Software and ETL Developer with many years of experience in different
technologies. I am basically a backend guy so anything related to backend is
acceptable. Mostly worked on automation tools, scraping, data analysis tools
and systems and APIs integration. I am also well-versed in web development in
Laravel, Django and Flask.

Check my resume at
[http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf](http://adnansiddiqi.me/Resume2020.pdf)

Notice for Spammer Entrepreneurs : STOP Sending me Emails to promote your next
biggest Job related services. I am not interested.

------
craigtp
SEEKING WORK

Location: Liverpool, England

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, .NET Core, ASP.NET, SQL Server/MongoDB/EventStore,
CQRS/Event Sourcing, Azure/AWS.

Résumé/CV: [http://cv.craigtp.co.uk](http://cv.craigtp.co.uk)

Email: craig [at] craigtp.co.uk

Hi. I'm Craig. I'm a senior analyst developer with over two decades of
experience of a wide range of full life-cycle software projects. I'm a full-
stack developer, but I focus principally on back-end development and
architecture, building distributed business systems mostly using CQRS & Event
Sourcing techniques.

I work primarily, but not exclusively, with Microsoft technologies and the
.NET / .NET Core frameworks, leading complex and challenging enterprise
software development projects to successfully deliver robust, secure, scalable
and efficient software solutions that produce genuine and quantifiable
business value and frequently exceed client expectations.

Throughout my career I've built web, desktop, server and embedded software and
am just as accomplished at designing and developing a single use website for a
dozen local users as I am a global distributed micro-services infrastructure
supporting millions. I've helped numerous businesses of varying sizes in
varying industries get their technology investment right and I can do the same
for you.

Recent projects include:

\+ Successfully lead, developed and delivered complete greenfield and bespoke
web site and back-end web platform for a leading UK children’s charity,
forming a core component of a complete brand refresh and redesign.

\+ Successfully lead project to develop industry leading anti-motor fraud
website, web service, OLAP & OLTP system and data warehouse including one of
Europe's largest anti-fraud databases for a Top 40 UK law firm.

\+ Successfully designed and delivered market-leading, best-of-breed corporate
travel management web & desktop-based product suite for a company who, largely
as a result of the technology, were later acquired in a multi-million pound
deal.

------
vkrasnoselska
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE I’m a UI/Ux designer with over 5 yrs experience. I have
a background in working as a developer. It let me understand product
functionality not only from the design side. Domains: HealthCare, E-learning,
E-commerce.

Tools: Figma, Sketch, Principle, Overflow, Balsamiq, X-mind

My rate: approximately 20 USD

My work examples: [https://bit.ly/2Wbhspp](https://bit.ly/2Wbhspp)
[https://bit.ly/3gELA4d](https://bit.ly/3gELA4d)

Email: v.krasnoselska@gmail.com

------
clojure_mgmt
SEEKING WORK, Clojure Eng Management and Systems Architecture | REMOTE or San
Francisco

    
    
      * I'm available to manage your Clojure team, or I can bring my own.
      * Systems architecture and design review.
      * People and project management.
      * 20+ years professional software engineering experience, Clojure since 2008, Common Lisp before that.
      * Former Head of Engineering, Lead Architect at 3 VC backed SF startups.
      * Available Pacific time USA hours.
    

Please tell me a little about your project and let's chat:
clojure.mgmt@gmail.com

------
eafer
SEEKING WORK | Argentina | Remote

Email: hn.eafer@gmail.com

I'm a programmer, most familiar with C on Linux (both userland and the kernel)
and Win32. I'll be happy to start a project from scratch, or to help support
any old codebase. For a sample of my work please see [1], a naive filesystem
implementation I'm working on.

My usual rate is 15 USD/hour, and I don't expect to be paid until I have
something to deliver. For what it's worth, I have a background in math.

[1] [https://github.com/linux-apfs](https://github.com/linux-apfs)

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE / EU \- Remote: YES preferred

\- Willing to relocate: unlikely, but do contact me about it

\- Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Node.js, graphql, Docker, kubernetes,
jenkins, aws, cloud, devops, backend, agile, scrum, kanban, python, ruby,
shell scripting, linux, chef, ansible, ci/cd

\- Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HucTwp](http://bit.ly/2HucTwp)

\- [https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
winrid
SEEKING WORK | SF Bay Area | REMOTE | Open to Full and Part Time

Experienced, independent senior engineer. Experience building enterprise and
distributed systems for the Fortune 100.

Java/Spring, JS/TS/Node, Angular (1.x and latest), Six years experience w/
using and scaling MongoDB, some Postgres+MySQL experience. Recently been
playing with C++17 and Rust.

I love working on performance oriented problems - building fast software.

Have helped build systems with hundreds of services and have built and
scaled/broke up monoliths as well.

I'm the guy that reads books on the JVM for fun.

Email: winrid AT gmail.com

------
Sanjay_143
SEEKING WORK| Ahmedabad, India | REMOTE

This is Sanjay and I am an expert Fullstack developer with 5+ years of
experience mostly in SASS and web app development.

Github: [https://github.com/makasanas](https://github.com/makasanas)

My current Stack: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, Shopify.

LinkedIn - [https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-
freelancer-2aa64...).

Email- sm104030@gmail.com

------
nebojsaj12
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | Web Developer (HTML, CSS, Javascript, React,
Node)

Hi there! If you want a minimal, stable, and carefully made product, I would
love to work with you. We can begin with one small task.

\- [https://github.com/nebojsaj1726](https://github.com/nebojsaj1726) \-
[https://www.freelancer.com/u/nebojsajacovic](https://www.freelancer.com/u/nebojsajacovic)

Email: nebojsa.jacovic@gmail.com

------
peterbraden
SEEKING WORK | Zürich, Switzerland | Remote is good.

Experienced software engineer and problem solver with product and management
experience and a proven track record of autonomy and leadership.

Please contact me if you have an interesting technical dilemma, you need an
empathetic advocate for your users, or even if you just need a capable pair of
hands to help grow your business.

Email: hi at peterbraden.co.uk Resume:
[https://peterbraden.co.uk/resume/](https://peterbraden.co.uk/resume/)

------
mandrigin
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Infosec / AppSec Consultant | 10+ years of experience

Location: Gothenburg, Sweden

I help small companies and startups to protect their cloud installations,
workplaces and mobile apps (threat modeling, pentesting, static/dynamic
analysis, secure dev processes, coaching).

Contacts: [https://www.ffconsulting.org](https://www.ffconsulting.org)

Email: igor [at] ffconsulting [dot] org

------
lagun83
SEEKING WORK | Europe | Remote | Web Designer and Developer (WordPress,
HubSpot, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Photoshop, Sketch, Figma...)

Hi there, my name is Darko and I am a full-time freelance developer
specialized in working with WordPress and HubSpot.

I have 10+ years of experience with working remotely, both solo or with a
full-service digital marketing team.

Portfolio/Contact: [https://lagundzija.com](https://lagundzija.com)

------
ninetax
SEEKING FREELANCER | REMOTE

Culture Biosciences has a small contract available to build out our in-lab
barcode scanning system.

About 1 month of work, with the possibility of follow on work.

The project would involve hooking up an off the shelf Android based barcode
scanner to our existing API.

Android and Python experience would be great, but more importantly are a
scrappiness, very proactive communication style, ability to resolve ambiguity,
and can-do-attitude.

Reach out to me at satshabad@culturebiosciences.com with the subject "Muninn
Contract"

------
parasight
SEEKING WORK | Berlin and/or Remote

    
    
      Technologies: C++ (11, 14, 17), Python, Yocto, Linux, Container (Docker, runC, LXC ...), Android/NDK
      Email: hackphonic@gmail.com
    

I am a software engineer with 20 years of industry experience based in Berlin.
I specialize in software development for (Embedded) Linux using C++, Python
and Yocto. I also spend a lot of time on native Android code (NDK) and with
different container technologies for Linux.

------
ded_vonzay
SEEKING WORK | Russia-NN, or REMOTE .net developer specializing in desktop
applications with 12 years of experiense

Technologies: C#, WinFroms, DevExpress, WPF, Networking, HTTP, SSL

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksei-
scherbinin-53261076/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksei-
scherbinin-53261076/)

Email: dedvonzay{at]gmail.com

------
yc_user_2019
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE | FULL-STACK |15-20 Hrs/Week

Location: Kitchener/Waterloo, Ontario, Canada

8+ years of experience working with various web development technologies. Open
to development roles or building a MVP/POC.

Technologies:

\- Microsoft: ASP.NET, C#, .NET Core, SQL Server, Azure

\- JavaScript: Node.js, React, Redux, ES6, Express

\- Others: Graphql/Apollo, NoSQL, MongoDB, REST APIs, CI/CD, Jenkins,
Agile/Scrum, TDD, Git, Microservices, PCF

Email: binit DOT s DOT bhatia AT gmail.com

(Please mention that you found my profile on Hacker News)

------
Austin_Conlon
SEEKING WORK

Apple platform software engineer (iOS, iPadOS, macOS, tvOS, watchOS)

Location: Mountain View, CA

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, Cocoa, Cocoa Touch, SwiftUI

App Store apps: [https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961](https://apps.apple.com/developer/austin-
conlon/id1189508961)

GitHub: [https://github.com/AustinConlon](https://github.com/AustinConlon)

Email: austinconlon@icloud.com

------
rsoto
SEEKING WORK | Mexico | Remote Only

4-person team comprised of multidisciplinary roles in development, design,
UI/UX and marketing that can bring an MVP to production in just a few weeks.
Most of the team has worked in startups for +10 years.

Hourly rates: $50-$65 USD

Startup Services PDF:
[https://osom.so/startups.pdf](https://osom.so/startups.pdf)

Technologies:

\- Ruby on Rails

\- PHP, Laravel

\- JS, Node, Vue, React

\- Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator

Services:

\- MVP/Prototype development

\- UX consulting

\- Branding and marketing strategy

\- Startup rescue mission/scaling up

Email: startups [at] osom [dot] so

------
uokesita
SEEKING WORK | 100% REMOTE | $50 per hour

We are a Javascript development team specialised in ReactJS and React Native
technologies.

Tech Stack: ReactJS, React Native, Ruby On Rails.

Integrations we have worked with: GatsbyJS, Mapbox, Google Maps, QR codes,
OCR, Firebase, Netilfy, Strapi.io, Stripe, WebFlow, etc.

\- Email: info@bouncingshield.com

\- Web: [https://bouncingshield.com](https://bouncingshield.com)

------
alberthajdu
SEEKING WORK | EUROPE | REMOTE

I can build your webapp idea or static site for your business. My top
priorities are SEO, performance, maintainability, and sleek looks.

My UX/UI designer wife and backend developer friends are at hand in case they
are needed for the project.

Technologies: React, Redux, Next, JavaScript, TypeScript, CSS/SCSS.

Email: hello@frontdev.io

Website: [https://www.frontdev.io/](https://www.frontdev.io/)

------
filipmestrovic
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Part-time

Full-stack or back-end development, 5+ years of professional experience on
both small greenfield and big projects.

Location: EU

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Scala, Javascript, Spring Boot, NodeJS, React,
Jenkins, Linux, common sense

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/filipmestrovic/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/filipmestrovic/)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote/Freelance
      Technologies: iOS/macOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
em-bee
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE

Location: european, running a web development company in china.

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

20 years experience with web development, offering web development services,
developer training, mentoring and part-time CTO support for developers or
junior CTOs

Email: see profile

I am also able to build up a development team for you in china to help you
enter the chinese market or take advantage of resources in china.

------
johnagilldev
SEEKING WORK - EU or Remote

I am a Fullstack developer with 5 years experience. I've worked with startups
and large companies. I have a keen eye for detail but also a fast moving
approach for getting MVP's built reliably

Skills:

* React (5 years) * React Native (5 years) * nodejs (5 years) * typescript (2 years) * vue (1 year) * graphQL (1 year) * postgresql (1 year) * firebase (5 years) * redux (5 years)

Contact: john@johngill.co.uk

------
dizzystar
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE OK

Backend contractor in Clojure, Python, and Databases.

Website: [https://butternotes.com](https://butternotes.com)

\-- tech stack in butternotes: clojure, postgresql, vuejs, musicxml and other
music-related libs.

github: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Location: Los Angeles, CA

email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
jarodpeachey
SEEKING WORK

I'm a developer specializing in the JAMstack, creating fast and secure web
applications. I offer full website design and development, as well as custom
solutions such as APIs and database systems.

You can contact me at jarod@jellydevelopment.com, or view my website at
[https://jellydevelopment.com](https://jellydevelopment.com).

------
JavaCloudPerl
SEEKING FREELANCER - Familiar with most or all of following:

\- Light duty sysadmin type work (Centos/Amazon Linux etc)

\- Shell scripting

\- Wordpress (Not site developement but managing web installations of
wordpress on a hosting platform for customers)

\- Aws

\- Plesk

\- Available 'any time all the time' for quick fixes or problems

Knowledge of Java/Perl/Php a plus.

(Remote, most time zones ok). Ok to send info if you are not qualified in all
of the above.

~~~
gnulnx
Is the email address in your profile accurate?

------
mapandey
SEEKING WORK | India | REMOTE

I have 5 years worth of experience working on back-end development. Let's
connect!

Technologies: Clojure, Java, Docker, kubernetes, Jenkins, Kafka, Keycloak, AWS
Linux, Restful APIs, Graphql, Microservices, Postgres, Datomic

    
    
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/38oMMpq

------
ajjr
SEEKING WORK | EU -English,German,Dutch,Spanish | Remote only.

Senior systems administrator and software/network architect, looking for
Clojure(java)/OCaml maintenance and/or development work, preferably in fintech
or other fields of large scale data analysis.

\- Rates: 28 Euro/hour

\- small teams or startups strongly preferred

\- no advertising

My email is in my profile.

------
rscnt
SEEKING WORK | San Salvador, El Salvador | Remote

Location: San Salvador, El Salvador

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python (flask, django, ~fastapi?), ruby (rails), postgres

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/)

email: rascencio@protonmail.com

------
fountstudio
SEEKING WORK | US | Development

Our crew of senior full stack engineers (web and mobile) have availability for
new opportunities. Can individually augment an existing team or scope out
independent projects for a fixed fee.

React, Angular, NodeJS, Python, React Native, AWS, etc.

Contact: Jack - JD {at} fountstudio.com

------
breue
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $13K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

------
patrik1
SEEKING WORK | Switzerland | Remote Only

Full Stack, specialized in building MVP. Companies value my reliability and
clear communication. If you left me with a task you can count on it getting
done properly.

\- Currently free capacity 16 hours per week

\- 15 years experience

\- React & React Native, Flutter, ASP .NET (core), Python

\- MSSQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB

\- E-Mail: patrik1hnews@gmail.com

------
SashaTyrba
SEEKING WORK | UTC+3 | Remote, Part-time | 10 years exp

Tech experience:

* TypeScript, JavaScript, Python.

* Frontend: React (Hooks, Redux, etc), Vue.js, jQuery.

* Backend: Node.js/Express.js, Django.

* Databases: PostgreSQL, Redis.

* OS: FreeBSD <3, Ubuntu, CentOS.

* Misc experience with Webpack, Nginx, React Native, Docker, Electron.js, QEMU/KVM.

Resume/CV: any details upon request.

Email: sasha@sashatyrba.com

Be safe and have a great day!

------
juliankrispel
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full stack product engineer with a background in UX and frontend development.
Currently automating operations in fin-tech - AWS/Web/Mobile

I help build startups from day 1 or transition them into the cloud.

Website(s): jkrsp.com / reactrocket.com

Email: julian [at] jkrsp.com

------
lohengramm
SEEKING WORK | Remote from Brazil | Fullstack Developer | 10~ years experience

Resume (more info there):
[http://xra.sh/resume.html](http://xra.sh/resume.html)

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Web app designer + developer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

\-----

 _I 'm a full stack developer with 10+ years of experience who can take your
web app from concept to delivery._

I've consulted for well known global companies like Just Eat and Triumph
Motorcycles, created my own commercially successful apps and have a PhD from
Edinburgh University so you can rely on me to deliver high-quality solutions
on schedule. I can take charge of requirements gathering, design, development
and UX.

\-----

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at a time follow
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included authoring a
modern web best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Technologies: Vue, TypeScript, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 30K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android (see [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)), a
digital painting app which was one of the first on Android to support layers.
Features customisable brushes, image filters, and robust undo/redo + autosave
while being highly optimised for low-end devices. Technologies: Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\-----

Expertise: Full stack development (JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java,
OCaml), modern web frameworks (Express, Vue, Angular, WordPress), mobile app
development (Android, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku,
Firebase) and website optimisation (page speed, security & SEO).

\-----

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my portfolio, client
endorsements and more on my background.

Email sw@seanw.org with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
groktoborus
SEEKING WORK | Nuremberg, Germany | Remote

Fullstack Javascript Developer looking for React Native Work.

My familiar tech stack: react| react native| javascript/typescript| postgres|
nodejs

Latest tech I've been learning: Clojure

Email: username /at gmail /dot com

------
davidajackson
SEEKING WORK - Remote, USA

I build products for early stage startups, and have done so for multiple YC
companies as a contractor. I have a few areas I focus on:

Backend dev

Mobile dev (especially iOS, example: callstop.com)

Smart contract architecture (especially Ethereum)

Contact: david@callstop.com

------
kazy-kode
SEEKING WORK | SEEKING FREELANCER - Anywhere- REMOTE Full stack developer,
looking for full stack, front end, or back end.

Email: camilosuner@gmail.com

Resume: [https://github.com/kazy-
kode/resumes/blob/master/camiloSuner...](https://github.com/kazy-
kode/resumes/blob/master/camiloSunerResumeEnglish.pdf)

Keywords: TDD, Mochai, Chai, Supertest, Agile, Javacript ES6+, Node, React,
Express, Typescript, CSS, psql, mysql, MongoDb, RESTful APIs, sequelize,
styled components, python.

------
wickedwiesel
twentyfifty | Europe (mostly WFH) | Data Scientist | Freelancer

twentyfifty [0] is a management consultancy helping international corporate
clients to turn corporate responsibility commitments into practice in their
value chains.

We are a certified B-corporation [1] with a wonderfully passionate team that
believes in the quality and purpose of our work.

If the following statements resonate with you, we should get in touch:

"Understanding how companies impact people and how this could be measured
fascinates me. I follow the news but when people cite studies, I often think
'I wish more people understood the difference between correlation and
causation.' Using datasets to turn complex socioeconomic questions into easy-
to-digest visuals and actionable insights for companies gives my work purpose.
Excel, PowerQuery, PowerBI, Tableau, R or Python are some of the tools that I
feel comfortable with."

twentyfifty is looking for a freelancer, or junior- / advanced-student level
colleague. Given the current economic uncertainty, an engagement would start
in August and be limited to December but likely be extended beyond that.
Looking forward to get to know you. Please reach out to me. You can find my
contact details on my profile page [2].

[0] [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/)

[1] [https://bcorporation.net/](https://bcorporation.net/)

[2] [https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-
team/jo...](https://www.twentyfifty.co.uk/en/who-we-are/meet-the-team/john-
wiesel/)

------
Frank93
Thank you for sharing

